
Management Debt - jayliew
http://bhorowitz.com/2012/01/19/management-debt/
======
joezydeco
_"An excellent engineer decides to leave the company because she gets a better
offer. For various reasons, you were undercompensating her, but the offer from
the other company pays more than any engineer in your company and the engineer
in question is not your best engineer"_

Why isn't the root cause addressed? If this engineer was a key player, what
made her decide to look elsewhere for a job? The decision to jump ship is
always made long LONG before the interviewing starts.

One could reason that she opened her eyes and realized that she's a key
player, but unappreciated. Shouldn't that have been uncovered in a 1:1?

~~~
anamax
> "An excellent engineer decides to leave the company because she gets a
> better offer. For various reasons, you were undercompensating her, but the
> offer from the other company pays more than any engineer in your company and
> the engineer in question is not your best engineer"

Umm, that's not the biggest problem.

She's not the company's best engineer and she's leaving for more money than
said company pays said any engineer, including the best.

That tells us that the best engineer is underpaid too. And now she probably
knows it.

Many companies think that they can hire better than average folks for industry
standard, aka average, salaries. How many good engineers can't compare two
numbers that are in currency units?

~~~
joezydeco
You can't compare numbers if you don't have them. Aside from partially-
reliable anonymous sources like Glassdoor and Vault, how do you know what an
engineer of her experience and skill set is making in her area?

